# Smoked Tomato Soup



## disco (Oct 25, 2020)

I ate a lot of tomato soup when I was growing up. There would be a grilled cheese sandwich with it on a good day.

The problem was it was canned soup. It was thin and didn’t have a lot of flavour. I know I can do better and have made tomato soup many times. Yet, I wondered what it would be like if I introduces a nice smoky flavour to the soup.

We had the last of the tomato crop that we ripened inside so it was the time to try it.

Cut the stem core out of 1.75 kg (4 pounds) of tomatoes and cut them in half. Cut one large carrot into chunks. Cut one large red pepper in half, remove the membrane and seeds. Cut two medium onions in half and peel them.  Peel three cloves of garlic.

Spread the vegetables in one layer in roasting pans. Drizzle olive oil over the vegetables.








Preheat your smoker to 220 F (104 C). I used my Bradley P10 Smoker for this. Smoke (I used hickory) the vegetables for 1 hour or until the onions start to get some colour.







Dice the onions, carrot, pepper, and garlic. Pull the skin off the tomatoes and coarsely chop.







Put all the ingredients in a large soup pot and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer for 30 minutes, stirring often.

The remaining ingredients are:


500 ml (2 cups) chicken stock
156 ml (5.5 oz) tomato paste
2 bay leaves
25 ml (2 tablespoons) Worcestershire sauce
15 ml (1 tablespoon) sugar
2 sprigs fresh thyme or 8 ml (1 1/2 teaspoon) dried thyme
4 ml (3/4 teaspoon) paprika
1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) cayenne







Remove the bay leaves and thyme sprigs if using. Puree the soup with a blender, food processor, or immersion blender.







Reheat the soup to piping hot and serve.







The Verdict

Sitting down to this soup with a grilled cheese sandwich took me back to my childhood. Well, except the soup is thick and creamy with lots of flavour. Then the grilled cheese sandwich was made with light rye bread and not a pasty white slice from a bag.

OK, it was way better than when I was a kid, but it still made me feel warm and comfortable like I did when mom made me this meal.

The consistency of the soup is smooth and thick but, still liquid for dipping your sandwich in. The flavour is of fresh tomatoes with a touch of sweet and just a little background spice against a deep smooth smoky flavour.

This is the best tomato soup I’ve ever made!

A bonus is that it freezes well.

If you want a vegetarian version, substitute vegetable stock for the chicken stock.

Disco


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 25, 2020)

Awesome stuff Disco! Nothing beats a grilled cheese and tomato soup meal! Nostalgia at its finest!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

very nice Disco! Bet that tastes way better than canned soup! I probably haven't had tomato soup since I was young.

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes sir a bowl please and with a grilled cheese.
Awesome Disco.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks and sounds delicious. I'll have a bowl and 7 grilled cheeses please


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Awesome stuff Disco! Nothing beats a grilled cheese and tomato soup meal! Nostalgia at its finest!



Thanks! I can almost hear mom asking me about school.



Brokenhandle said:


> very nice Disco! Bet that tastes way better than canned soup! I probably haven't had tomato soup since I was young.
> 
> Ryan



Thanks, Ryan! You should have it again, it is comfort food.


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir a bowl please and with a grilled cheese.
> Awesome Disco.
> 
> Warren



Orders up, Warren! Anytime you get the urge, come on up and I'll make you some.



TNJAKE said:


> Looks and sounds delicious. I'll have a bowl and 7 grilled cheeses please



You and Warren get together and come on up, I'll heat the soup!


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 25, 2020)

disco, "*Smoked Tomato Soup" *sure caught my attention. I envisioned a can of cambell's tomatoes soup being smoked in your smoker, them immediately I thought to myself oh no way so I clicked on the link. I'm so glad that I did, I've booked marked this to attempt. 
Thank you so very much for sharing disco.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 25, 2020)

Yum
I've only smoked and dried tomatoes. The flavor change is unreal when adding to the cook.

This has to be an insanely flavored soup with smoked tomatoes.
Comfort food on steroids.


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow, that looks like a great recipe, just bookmarked. I have never tried smoking tomatoes but will definitely give it a go now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> disco, "*Smoked Tomato Soup" *sure caught my attention. I envisioned a can of cambell's tomatoes soup being smoked in your smoker, them immediately I thought to myself oh no way so I clicked on the link. I'm so glad that I did, I've booked marked this to attempt.
> Thank you so very much for sharing disco.



Thanks so much! I will put a can of soup in the smoker next time in your honour!



Fueling Around said:


> Yum
> I've only smoked and dried tomatoes. The flavor change is unreal when adding to the cook.
> 
> This has to be an insanely flavored soup with smoked tomatoes.
> Comfort food on steroids.



Thanks! The smoke really added to the soup!



Jabiru said:


> Wow, that looks like a great recipe, just bookmarked. I have never tried smoking tomatoes but will definitely give it a go now.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I recommend it, there is a great increase in flavour!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks and sounds excellent. It is "Soup season"


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Looks and sounds excellent. It is "Soup season"


Truth! It is minus 11 C here today!


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 26, 2020)

disco said:


> Truth! It is minus 11 C here today!


It was the same here this morning except we call it 12° F.  Probably about the same for 

 Winterrider


----------



## disco (Oct 26, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> It was the same here this morning except we call it 12° F.  Probably about the same for
> 
> Winterrider


Winter is here!


----------

